# Is my Boo a belton? What next?



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

I just lost the battle with the long coat and wanted to see my boys sweet eyes better. I have noticed some spots when bathing him and now that he is back to a puppy cut I see spotting through his white fur a little.

Boo will be 6 months old in one week and is weighing 10 pounds even today.
For those of you who have adult havs, how much longer do these belton spots form and how much longer till he is at adult weight?

Here he is right after a not so great puppy cut by me, you can see some of the spotting on his back...


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

*More of the new Boo*

Cutting his hair is difficult to say the least. He is a moving target.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's hard to say from those photos... The one black spot you can really see is bigger than most Belton spots. Has he always had that? What happens when hes's wet for a bath? Does he have a lot of balck hair that shows through in stripes? If so, he's probably Belton.

Kodi was still developing Belton spots at 6 months. I don't think he's changed much since 1 year, except that the stripes got longer. He reached his full height around 10 months, and filled out a bit over the next few months. I still keep him slim, but he has more muscle mass now.


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

*Peek a Boo spots*

He has always had the bigger spots of black fur, and the spots on his skin started to look dark instead of flesh tone. He has a lot of them down his spine and a few on the shoulders. The ones on the back have darker hair beginning to grow out.

What happens when they "blow coat"? Will this change anything? It amazes me that these guys can change so much. Here is another pic that is easier to see...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Honey B said:


> He has always had the bigger spots of black fur, and the spots on his skin started to look dark instead of flesh tone. He has a lot of them down his spine and a few on the shoulders. The ones on the back have darker hair beginning to grow out.
> 
> What happens when they "blow coat"? Will this change anything? It amazes me that these guys can change so much. Here is another pic that is easier to see...


Yup. That's definitely Belton markings. Kodi's Belton markings didn't change much with blowing coat.


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

He certainly might be belton if he is developing more spots. I take monthly photos of my Dresden and the change in him is really obvious now.


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

Targaryen said:


> He certainly might be belton if he is developing more spots. I take monthly photos of my Dresden and the change in him is really obvious now.


Hi, would you post a pic of how your baby has changed? Thanks!


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

krandall said:


> Yup. That's definitely Belton markings. Kodi's Belton markings didn't change much with blowing coat.


Thank you for confirming! I will be taking pics of him monthly till his birthday to see how he changes. I can't imagine how he will look with all the spots. He may look very different at the end of the change!


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Sure thing 





































And from the side:


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

Targaryen said:


> Sure thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't really see the stripes on side view... I love the one where it's parted and they are long. Very pretty dog! I think I want to grow the hair out on Boo's body after seeing your dog. How old is your dog?


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Dresden is just over 12 months now.


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

krandall said:


> Yup. That's definitely Belton markings. Kodi's Belton markings didn't change much with blowing coat.


Seeing his long pretty coat makes me want to let Boo's grow out too. Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

My Griffin is a Belton. Here are pictures from when he was just 3 months old, then around 6-7 months and the last one from now. He is 1 1/2 years old now. He had to have his coat cut very short this week because it was matting. Not the best cut on him (it'll grow ), but you can really see the Belton ticking!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This thread shows Kodi's coat progression from puppy through adult coat:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15736&highlight=Belton+progression


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

azcolaw said:


> My Griffin is a Belton. Here are pictures from when he was just 3 months old, then around 6-7 months and the last one from now. He is 1 1/2 years old now. He had to have his coat cut very short this week because it was matting. Not the best cut on him (it'll grow ), but you can really see the Belton ticking!


We may have to do short cut for the hot Texas summers for the adorable Dalmatian spots!
Then grow it out for winter and change to stripes!
Very cute!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I think the Belton coloring is really stunning. I'm so happy for you that your dog has this! I would be very excited if i was you. It's a very unique look.


----------



## Honey B (Jul 1, 2014)

Tuss said:


> I think the Belton coloring is really stunning. I'm so happy for you that your dog has this! I would be very excited if i was you. It's a very unique look.


Thank you very much! We were shocked at first because we didn't know what it was, but it's going to be fun watching the change. .


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Honey B said:


> Thank you very much! We were shocked at first because we didn't know what it was, but it's going to be fun watching the change. .


I know what you mean. I didn't know Griffin was a Belton. It is really cute, though!


----------

